# Trooper murdered on traffic stop



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*COVINGTON, Tennessee* (AP) -- A state trooper was fatally shot during a traffic stop in western Tennessee, and authorities were searching for two suspects early Sunday.
The trooper pulled over two men and was trying to get them out of the vehicle Saturday night when he was shot twice, according to footage from the patrol car's video camera. At least one bullet struck him in the head, said Mike Browning, a Department of Safety spokesman.
Hunters found Trooper Calvin Jenks' body beside his patrol car near the intersection of state highways 14 and 54 and notified authorities, Browning said.
Jenks, 24, had been a trooper for two years and transferred to the Tipton area from Marshall County in 2005 to be closer to his fiancee, he said.
Authorities think the suspects were carrying drugs and drove toward Nashville after the shooting in Tipton County, which is just north of Memphis, Browning said.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

01/06/2007
*Tenn. trooper shot and killed during traffic stop*

*Officer Down: Trooper Calvin W. Jenks* - [Nashville, Tennessee]










*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 23
*Additional Info:* Trooper Jenks had served with the Tennessee Highway Patrol for almost 3 years. He is survived by his wife, parents, four brothers, a sister, grandparents and a large extended family.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Trooper Calvin Jenks was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop. *Date of Incident:* January 6, 2007

From the Officer Down Memorial Page 
Trooper Calvin Jenks was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop near the intersection of Highways 14 and 54 in Tipton County.

During the stop, Trooper Jenks smelled marijuana from the vehicle and was told by the driver that there were drugs in the center console. When he asked the passenger if he had any drugs, the man produced a handgun and opened fire, striking Trooper Jenks once in the head and once in the body.

Both men fled the scene but were arrested 13 hours later in Nashville, approximately 200 miles from where the shooting occurred.

Trooper Jenks' body was found next to his patrol car by two hunters who were in the area. His patrol car's video camera recorded the entire incident.

Trooper Jenks had served with the Tennessee Highway Patrol for almost 3 years. He is survived by his wife, parents, four brothers, a sister, grandparents and a large extended family.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

COVINGTON, Tenn. - State officials in Tennessee say they've arrested two people they think are responsible for the killing of a state trooper.

The trooper, Calvin Jenks, was shot last night during a traffic stop in western Tennessee. Video from his patrol car's camera reveals that he had pulled over two men, and was trying to get them
out of their car, when he was shot twice.

A spokeswoman for the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation says two men were arrested today "without incident" at a hotel near downtown Nashville.

The agency's director says after speaking to the two men, agents feel confident that they "have the two people in custody that murdered the state trooper."


----------

